# Vacation Food Pics!



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

I know when I go on vacation one of the main draws for me is the regional food. The other is the gorgeous scenery. I thought we should have a thread where we can post our vacation food pics - and to spice it up a bit we can sprinkle in a few pics of where we went, to give it that vacation "flavor" 

I just got back from New England with my friend Linda. It's my favorite place to go on vacation - I never seem to tire of the food or the scenery. 


The itinerary included a quick stop in Newport, Rhode Island (one night), then 2 nights in Rockport, Massachusetts, then our final 2 nights in Ogunquit, Maine. Here's the photo evidence!


*Newport, RI*







Sunset from our balcony at the Newport Hotel and Marina​

We decided to go to a place that was right across the street for our one dinner in Newport. We chose it because of the name - The Barking Crab. You should never choose a race horse by its name, and apparently the same goes for restaurants! lol






The bucket for my shells. It says Boston because the original Barking Crab is there, and I think the one in Newport opened more recently.






My placemat - although I didn't get lobster that night.






I did, however, get a pile of crabs! Alaskan King, Snow and Dungeness. They were expensive ($42) and good, but not great. Linda got a crab and lobster salad wrap which was a special that night. She asked the price and the waitress said she thought it was $14. She thought wrong. When the bill came it was $24. (of course we protested that and the manager honored the $14 price.)






The crabs and the butter were _really_ rich, so I started using the cocktail sauce for the crabs after a while. The cocktail sauce was really, really good. Tasted like a bloody mary, only better. Here I am sucking on a lemon to help cut the richness at the very end.






The next morning we made coffee in the room and went on the balcony to enjoy the brew and the view. Here's Linda.






And me.


We left late morning and drove around, finding all kinds of scenic nooks and crannies so we could take pictures. It was one of the reasons for our trip - we both LOVE taking pictures!





Before we left the area we went to a farm market/gift shop called SweetBerry Farm. It was really neat, and we stocked up on all kinds of snacks. The best were wonderful crispy cookies. I should have taken a pic!​


----------



## goofy girl (May 17, 2009)

Awwww..Randi, you were in my hometown!!

Sweet Berry Farm has THE BEST goodies!!! Isn't it a cute little shop?? 

Steve and I went to the Barking Crab last year and we were not impressed at all. I even the seating is uncomfortable. We went in the summer time and had to sit at a picnic table (which I don't like anyway) with another couple that we didn't even know!!

Looks like you had a nice time...great pics!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

*Rockport, MA*






Sunset from our balcony at the Bearskin Neck Motor Lodge in Rockport.​





Our first dinner was at the Lobster Pool, which is definitely dining in the rough. But I love that - I don't need fancy.






I had been craving fried clams after reading the "New England Fried Clam Porn" thread on eGullet before we left for our trip. I had to get a lobster, of course. The exciting part was - they were really inexpensive this year! Last year I couldn't find a lobster dinner for less than $32 - it was usually more. This year it was under $20 for meals in the nice restaurants. And this lobster was only $15.






Close-up of my lobster. 






Digging in.

A few lobster porn shots:

























And some fried clam porn:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

Fried Clam Porn continued...

















Linda got fried shrimp. It wasn't great. (New England isn't the place for stellar shrimp.)






A painting of Rockport on the wall. I liked it!


The next night we decided to call a friend who lives in Massachusetts to see if she would come out to dinner with us. She said yes. Guess who!






Ann Marie! It was fun dining together and catching up.






She and I split a caesar salad. 






I added my anchovies after we split it. They gave me enough for 10 people! I used too many, so I wouldn't waste them - but ended up still wasting more than half. The salad was really good.






New England Clam Chowder. Not bad.


OK, so...on this trip I experienced something I never had before - I didn't really lust for the lobster. I think it was because I ate WAY too many so-so crabs in Newport, that it really made me iffy on additional shellfish. So, since I wasn't really in the mood for lobster, I decided to try something I would NEVER think of trying...





I got a fried lobster and fried clam platter! eeek! I love fried clams but to fry a lobster? sacrilege! I figured this was the time to try it, and I have to say, I was very right. It is a crime to do that to a lobster, under any circumstances. Bleh.






Here's a close-up. Take it all in. You won't be seeing that again from ME!
Linda and AnnMarie got a chicken dish that was pretty boring. I don't think I'll be going back to that place. lol​


----------



## SocialbFly (May 17, 2009)

so sad to hear the crab was so so...i love cab, but too many people overcook it for some reason...but the lobster, ewww...lol...the trip looked like a lot of fun though  hugs...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

*Ogunquit, Maine*





The sunrise from our balcony at the Cliff House. (Yeah, I love balconies with gorgeous water views - can you tell??)






Dinner on the first night was at the Cape Neddick Lobster Pound. I got my favorite meal - steamers (clams) as an appetizer and lobster as my main dish. 






Me and the steamers. They were really good.






A close-up.






And oh my. Clam porn. Steamers in a butter hot tub! Wooo hoooo! 






I ordered twin lobsters, but asked them to bring them one at a time so they would both be hot. Here I am petting the first one. Now you know why I have no pets. Apparently I boil them and eat them. Oh, and yes, that is a huge pile of really delicious mashed potatoes. REALLY delicious. Yum.






Since I didn't have a twin lobster photo op (I had eaten the first one when they brought me the second) I decided to have some fun with the empties, stacking them up!​


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 17, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for the wonderful vacation slide show <grin>! I just had crab legs 3 days ago and lobster last month, and usually that would last me quite a while (like a couple of months), but your pictures made my mouth water like crazy! Food porn indeed! I do the same thing with my butter. I use it like a lil whirlpool tub to keep my crab warm while I'm digging it out of the entire leg, and then I eat a few bites at once and then it's on to the next leg. 

Anyway, just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed the tag along on your vacay. Please don't ever stop taking these pics and posting them. You would seriously let down your many fans!!!! 

.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 17, 2009)

This is something that I will be dreaming about for many, many nights to come. I will be drifting off to sleep in the hopes that someday soon that I too will be part of an affair such as this. Oh my, I really want steamers now, SO BAD!! 

View attachment 434-ClamHotTub[1].jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

*Portland, Maine*





We took a drive up to Portland to see the Portland Head Light House.


On the way back, we stopped at the Maine Diner in Wells. It's got a great reputation, and I'd been there back in 1997 when I met a friend from the old Dim Chat! I didn't remember much about it, but after this visit Linda and I decided we'd go there every year!







We both got the seafood chowder. Might have been the best thing I tasted all week! Some pics of the goodies in the soup below.







It was a creamy broth with clams, lobster, shrimp, crab and scallops. Soooo good! (They say it's been voted the best chowder at the Ogunquit Chowder Fest for 7 years.)







Another view.







I got the Lobster Pie (one of their specialties) with cole slaw and a baked potato.






Here's the lobster pie stirred up a bit. It's a whole lobster with seasoned crumbs (they called it "stuffing" but that's a stretch, I think) baked in a casserole dish. It was ok. I can't tell if I didn't love it because I wasn't loving lobster this trip, or if it was just ordinary. I also was having trouble with a tooth, which made it hard to eat in general, especially lobster, which can be a little chewy.







I also got a clamcake since I've never tried them. It's potato and clams made into a patty. Eh. Boring.







Linda got onion rings.







And a crab melt. She loved it.







And she gave me some of her crab melt!​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

Almost done!






We decided we HAD to stop at Tim Horton's since we don't have them in NJ and we've never tried the donuts there!







We got a dozen (6 each)






Hers were the first 6, then mine. I got Coconut Cream, Boston Cream, French Cruller, Sour Cream, Blueberry Fritter and Glazed. We didn't eat them when we got back to the hotel, since we'd just had that big lunch at the diner. But a little later, Linda says "I tasted all mine, they're okay." I knew I HAD to get a pic of the box with her donuts with bites out of them...lol...






So I did. It amused me. Fortunately, I really liked my donuts! I wasn't expecting much after she said that, but when I finally ate mine, I really enjoyed them. I think my faves were the coconut, the sour cream and the blueberry fritter. mmMMMmm!!






Just before we left, we went out on the balcony and took a farewell pic.

OK, I forgot to mention that after the twin lobster meal, I wasn't able to finish lobster #2. I probably should have just gotten one, but they were so CHEAP! I couldn't resist. I had them give me a container, and I brought it back to the hotel, and put it in our cooler, which we'd been adding ice to the whole trip. I never did get a chance to eat it, and when we were packing to leave on our last day, the cooler didn't seem very cool...so I thought I should just toss the lobster. Yes, I threw away lobster. I thought this final picture would be collector's item lol - not something you are likely to see from me again!





​


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Awwww..Randi, you were in my hometown!!
> 
> Sweet Berry Farm has THE BEST goodies!!! Isn't it a cute little shop??
> 
> ...




Thanks, Goof. I didn't realize that's where you live! Lucky you!! And yeah, I'd never return to the Barking Crab. Tourist trap.





SocialbFly said:


> so sad to hear the crab was so so...i love cab, but too many people overcook it for some reason...but the lobster, ewww...lol...the trip looked like a lot of fun though  hugs...



It just tasted kinda fishy and not fresh and sweet. It didn't taste like it was bad, just wasn't yummy. But yeah, the trip was fun! hugs back 





Genarose54 said:


> Just wanted to say thanks for the wonderful vacation slide show <grin>! I just had crab legs 3 days ago and lobster last month, and usually that would last me quite a while (like a couple of months), but your pictures made my mouth water like crazy! Food porn indeed! I do the same thing with my butter. I use it like a lil whirlpool tub to keep my crab warm while I'm digging it out of the entire leg, and then I eat a few bites at once and then it's on to the next leg.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed the tag along on your vacay. Please don't ever stop taking these pics and posting them. You would seriously let down your many fans!!!!
> 
> .



Thanks so much Gena. I do worry that I post too many pics of the same thing. So the feedback is very much appreciated from you and all the others as well!

And yeah, that's what I do with my shellfish. I load up the butter and then eat a bunch before going on to the next body part 

My mouth is watering from these pics too!




D_A_Bunny said:


> This is something that I will be dreaming about for many, many nights to come. I will be drifting off to sleep in the hopes that someday soon that I too will be part of an affair such as this. Oh my, I really want steamers now, SO BAD!!



Oh, me too. The good news is, a day after I got back I was kicking myself for throwing out the lobster (it was only a day old when I did it.) So I was happy that my lust had returned! My photos helped, I'm sure 

If you ever come up to Jersey for a visit, I'll treat you to steamers! It's the least I can do for torturing you


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

Don't ever stop posting them Randi. You just saved my keyboard and maybe my house (who knows?) from going up in smoke. Yes, really.

I had just used canned air to blow my keyboard out and was sitting at the 'puter drooling over your steamer clam and lobster pix. I saw a little wisp of something float up in front of the screen and silently cursed stray Buster hair. Maybe 30 seconds later I saw another wisp, one that was definitely bigger than a Buster hair and looked down and my keyboard was SMOKING. I freaked out and snatched it up from the pull out and tried to see if there was any flame or visible...I don't know melting or something and as I moved it I realized it had bright 'sun spot' on it right where the smoke was rising.

I have a small stand mirror that my mom bought at a garage sale sitting on the desk that I use to put my mascara on. It had somehow been turned just right at just the right time to grab the sun that was streaming through the window and focus it on a tiny point on the keyboard. What are the freakin' chances? I turned the mirror and used the canned air to cool the hot spot immediately but OMG!

I've been in and out of this room all day while I tinker in the kitchen and if it wasn't for those pictures... <shakes head>...


----------



## Risible (May 17, 2009)

Randi, I'm crying over that last picture ... lobster ... I _never_ get lobster.  I've been craving it for years. I can't tell you the vicarious pleasure I get out of your Foodee Board Diaries, like this one.

Don't ever change, and don't ever stop postin' these amazing restaurant meal pics! :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2009)

Friday said:


> Don't ever stop posting them Randi. You just saved my keyboard and maybe my house (who knows?) from going up in smoke. Yes, really.....I've been in and out of this room all day while I tinker in the kitchen and if it wasn't for those pictures... <shakes head>...



OMG, that is so scary!! I am so glad you saw it in time!!



Risible said:


> Randi, I'm crying over that last picture ... lobster ... I _never_ get lobster.  I've been craving it for years. I can't tell you the vicarious pleasure I get out of your Foodee Board Diaries, like this one.
> 
> Don't ever change, and don't ever stop postin' these amazing restaurant meal pics! :wubu:



Thanks  hey - you know...you can order live lobster direct from Maine - they ship overnight. It's expensive but I think you deserve it!

Let me know if you want me to give you a couple of links.


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2009)

They also have excellent quality Maine lobster tails at Costco. I indulge occasionally and figure I'm saving a ton 'o' money over what it would cost out. I got one once to take to my sister's while my Mom was there that weighed 1.96 lbs. Just the tail!

You're worth it Ris, splurge a little.


----------



## toni (May 18, 2009)

I love that you plan your trips around eating, SVS. You are a true foodee. All those pics look delicious!


----------



## Cors (May 18, 2009)

Wow, thanks for sharing! I have been deprived of fresh seafood for the longest time and your pictures made me drool all over the keyboard. 

The servings are massive, especially that crab and I can't believe that your lobster only cost $15! The clams and the chowder look amazing too. All that butter and sauce... *sighs* I don't quite like the idea of lobster being fried and put in a pie either, it seems to change the flavour and texture and I can't tell it apart from crab which is a shame. And ooh, have you tried lobster sashimi? It is wonderful...

I noticed that you didn't get any oysters. Not a fan, or are they not that good in the areas you visited?


----------



## sugar and spice (May 18, 2009)

I loved all your pictures Randi thanks for sharing, I feel like I got to take a vacation vicariously through them. I of course loved all the food pictures but I really loved the beautiful scenery shots too. I LOVE staying somewhere on the water when we go on vacation and it's been way too long since I've seen the ocean. I also think all your outfits were cute too, I have great memories of packing up the cooler and traveling with my girlfriends too, looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 18, 2009)

Randi. That was heaven! So good I think I need a cigarette. 

I save this thread to last of all the foodee board posts and boy was I glad I did. Not only do I love your choice of foods, but I love your choice of vacation spots. And as someone already mentioned, you plan around the food. That is my idea of a good vacation!. I can't begin to tell you how jealous I am of all the foods you had. I am craving the lobster, steamers, clams and the seafood chowder. I've only had lobster once in my life, the first time I visited Boston. I sure hope to experience it again. Come to think of it, that trip was the first time I experienced steamers and clams too. Oh and scallops in P-town! Once again I live in the wrong part of the US.

I have to say, I appreciate the detailed shots and descriptions. You definitely have a special touch for taking food photos and then describing the meal and the experience. I don't know how you have the patience or self-control to take the beautiful shots you do. I would be too busy diving into the goodness in front of me!

Thank you for the porn


----------



## Tanuki (May 18, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS... ok, I am super hungry now O_O


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2009)

toni said:


> I love that you plan your trips around eating, SVS. You are a true foodee. All those pics look delicious!



Yeah, I definitely do that. I do restaurant research before I go someplace but on this trip I mostly went to my usual haunts. 




Cors said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing! I have been deprived of fresh seafood for the longest time and your pictures made me drool all over the keyboard.
> 
> The servings are massive, especially that crab and I can't believe that your lobster only cost $15! The clams and the chowder look amazing too. All that butter and sauce... *sighs* I don't quite like the idea of lobster being fried and put in a pie either, it seems to change the flavour and texture and I can't tell it apart from crab which is a shame. And ooh, have you tried lobster sashimi? It is wonderful...
> 
> I noticed that you didn't get any oysters. Not a fan, or are they not that good in the areas you visited?



Lobster sashimi...no...I have had lobster when it is barely cooked and I didn't like it at all. I don't like raw...

Oysters were not on the menu at any of the places I went to, which means they either weren't in season, or they aren't indigenous to the particular places I visited. I know they aren't a specialty, at least, like the lobster and the clams. I do like oysters (but not raw. lol)

You're right about putting lobster in a pie or frying it. It needs to be simply steamed or boiled. To me, even broiling it makes it too tough and chewy.

Glad you enjoyed the pics, Cors!



sugar and spice said:


> I loved all your pictures Randi thanks for sharing, I feel like I got to take a vacation vicariously through them. I of course loved all the food pictures but I really loved the beautiful scenery shots too. I LOVE staying somewhere on the water when we go on vacation and it's been way too long since I've seen the ocean. I also think all your outfits were cute too, I have great memories of packing up the cooler and traveling with my girlfriends too, looks like you had a great trip.



I held back posting too many scenic shots. It is the Foodee Board, after all.  I just wanted to sprinkle in a few to give you the feeling of the surroundings when I was eating the seafood. 

Glad you were able to enjoy the trip vicariously. That really makes me happy! (And thanks for the nice comment about my outfits - you must like casual stuff like I do!)




ValentineBBW said:


> Randi. That was heaven! So good I think I need a cigarette.
> 
> I save this thread to last of all the foodee board posts and boy was I glad I did. Not only do I love your choice of foods, but I love your choice of vacation spots. And as someone already mentioned, you plan around the food. That is my idea of a good vacation!. I can't begin to tell you how jealous I am of all the foods you had. I am craving the lobster, steamers, clams and the seafood chowder. I've only had lobster once in my life, the first time I visited Boston. I sure hope to experience it again. Come to think of it, that trip was the first time I experienced steamers and clams too. Oh and scallops in P-town! Once again I live in the wrong part of the US.
> 
> ...



Thank you!! About taking the pics - most of the people I dine with know it's gonna happen, and most of them are good sports. Resizing and editing them and posting them - _that_ took patience. But so worth it when I get all these great comments!!



T-Bear said:


> OH MY GOODNESS... ok, I am super hungry now O_O



Yeah, I know the feeling. When I was working with the pics I was dyin'!!




Thanks everyone. I want to go back! Anyone up for a road trip??


----------



## MissToodles (May 18, 2009)

everything looks delicious. never had the proper New England fried seafood experience as my grandma lived in landlocked Vermont.

just curious about the shrimp statement. where do you go for really great fried shrimp? Are NE shrimp just mediocre or imported from other regions.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

Oh god, Randi!!! Those steamers... and the lobster... I think I'm going to faint!

You take the best shellfish pics. Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> everything looks delicious. never had the proper New England fried seafood experience as my grandma lived in landlocked Vermont.
> 
> just curious about the shrimp statement. where do you go for really great fried shrimp? Are NE shrimp just mediocre or imported from other regions.



I think the best shrimp are from down south (ask Forrest Gump!) in the Gulf of Mexico and the South Atlantic waters - so the the restaurants in New England bring them in (frozen, I bet) the same as the rest of us up here. I guess they can make good shrimp dishes (since they certainly can in NY/NJ) but my experience has been that they've been really mediocre in New England. 

Actually, I've never ordered them but my ex hubby did whenever we traveled there (that or a cheeseburger. He was a good sport while I ate my lobster and clams!) And Linda loves shrimp, so she tries it now and then too when we go. 

I don't know where I'd recommend for good fried shrimp - maybe someone else does?


----------



## Flyin Lilac (May 19, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I think the best shrimp are from down south (ask Forrest Gump!) in the Gulf of Mexico and the South Atlantic waters - so the the restaurants in New England bring them in (frozen, I bet) the same as the rest of us up here. I guess they can make good shrimp dishes (since they certainly can in NY/NJ) but my experience has been that they've been really mediocre in New England.
> 
> Actually, I've never ordered them but my ex hubby did whenever we traveled there (that or a cheeseburger. He was a good sport while I ate my lobster and clams!) And Linda loves shrimp, so she tries it now and then too when we go.
> 
> I don't know where I'd recommend for good fried shrimp - maybe someone else does?



I have to respectfully disagree with you SVS on the shrimp thing. The native Maine shrimp (the really small ones) are LUSCIOUS either fried or chilled for cocktail. I find the big Southern shrimp too ... mealy I guess might be the word. Our itty bitty shrimp are sweet and succulent and they're the only seafood I'll even eat, except for the _occasional _fried haddock.

My personal favorite spot to get fried shrimp is my Mom's house, but my 2nd favorite is the Muddy Rudder, which has restaurants in Brewer and Yarmouth (both in Maine). Two others I've had good luck with are Crosby's Drive-In in Bucksport and The Fish Net in Blue Hill (both in Maine). Hell even the Weathervane chain restaurants up here have decent fried shrimp.

Speaking of sacrilege, I mix cocktail and tartar sauce _together _to dip my shrimp in. Yummmmmmmm. 

I'm glad you had such a great trip, and again I'm sorry I couldn't meet you in Ogunquit cause of my stupid leg, but I'm sure we'll get a chance someday. I want to try the Maine Diner in Wells but I've always equated "diner" with "old cramped booths absolutely SSBBW-unfriendly." Correct me if I'm wrong, and I'll be there!!


----------



## Tooz (May 19, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> 2nd favorite is the Muddy Rudder, which has restaurants in Brewer and Yarmouth (both in Maine).
> 
> 
> [...]
> ...



I LOVE the Muddy Rudder. I used to go when I was a kid with my mom. Lord knows I can't afford it now, heh!

I think the Maine Diner has table-and-chair seating, and I've been dying to go, myself.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Oh god, Randi!!! Those steamers... and the lobster... I think I'm going to faint!
> 
> You take the best shellfish pics. Can't wait for the season to start!



Thanks! When it does, will you post pics?? 



Flyin Lilac said:


> I have to respectfully disagree with you SVS on the shrimp thing. The native Maine shrimp (the really small ones) are LUSCIOUS either fried or chilled for cocktail. I find the big Southern shrimp too ... mealy I guess might be the word. Our itty bitty shrimp are sweet and succulent and they're the only seafood I'll even eat, except for the _occasional _fried haddock....Speaking of sacrilege, I mix cocktail and tartar sauce _together _to dip my shrimp in. Yummmmmmmm.
> 
> I'm glad you had such a great trip, and again I'm sorry I couldn't meet you in Ogunquit cause of my stupid leg, but I'm sure we'll get a chance someday. I want to try the Maine Diner in Wells but I've always equated "diner" with "old cramped booths absolutely SSBBW-unfriendly." Correct me if I'm wrong, and I'll be there!!



Hi FL! I hope your leg is feeling better. I was sad we didn't get to see you, but there will be other trips. 

I didn't even know there were native Maine shrimp! I probably should have googled before posting, and I am glad you told me about them. As far as the taste/texture - I think a lot of the times it has to do with what we're raised on - that becomes our standard, you know? 

And I think that tartar/cocktail sauce mixture sounds pretty intriguing!



Tooz said:


> I LOVE the Muddy Rudder. I used to go when I was a kid with my mom. Lord knows I can't afford it now, heh!
> 
> I think the Maine Diner has table-and-chair seating, and I've been dying to go, myself.



Yup, yup, tables and chairs (the chairs were fine). I think we should all meet at the diner next time I'm up there! Or you can go without me if you want to do it sooner. *sniff!*


----------



## saucywench (May 19, 2009)

I confess that, when I just looked at the title of your thread (and I've seen it several times before), I read it as _'Vatican_ Food Pics."

No, I haven't seen Angels and Demons...yet.

Maybe it's that you see God when you bite into food that yummy? 

Great pics, as usual, Randi.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (May 20, 2009)

Okay SVS, Tooz and whoever else ... that settles it. I see a trip to the Maine Diner in our futures!

Tooz I hear ya on the priceyness of the Ruddah. I used to go all the friggin time, but since The Recession I've severely curbed my trips. My favorite meal there is French onion soup and the cajun popcorn shrimp, with a side Caesar if I'm feeling especially gluttonous. Gahhhh so luscious.

SVS I realize that with all the foodie exploring you do, and with your refined palate (for real not sarcasm!), fried Maine shrimp might not be all that exciting, but do give them a try next time you're up here. If you don't like them, I'll be more than happy to clean 'em up for ya! :eat2:


----------



## BBWTexan (May 24, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> just curious about the shrimp statement. where do you go for really great fried shrimp? Are NE shrimp just mediocre or imported from other regions.





SoVerySoft said:


> I think the best shrimp are from down south (ask Forrest Gump!) in the Gulf of Mexico and the South Atlantic waters - so the the restaurants in New England bring them in (frozen, I bet) the same as the rest of us up here.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> I don't know where I'd recommend for good fried shrimp - maybe someone else does?



I would have to agree that the best shrimp are those fresh from the Gulf of Mexico. Although I've never had the Maine shrimp Lilac mentioned, I've eaten my share of shrimp along the way and the best ones are always those I get right here at home. Plus, they're cheap! 

I'd argue that some of the best fried shrimp can be found right here in the Houston/Galveston area and would be more than willing to show any visitors the hot spots!


----------



## Tooz (May 24, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, yup, tables and chairs (the chairs were fine). I think we should all meet at the diner next time I'm up there! Or you can go without me if you want to do it sooner. *sniff!*



Yes! I could carpool with FL and Kevin, and we could come down to the Maine Diner. I gots the trusty Ford Taurus, which I affectionately call Dinky (tm).


----------

